
Using an in-memory hash vs. a MySQL table - lucaswilric
http://rdbl.co/memory-hash
======
gigatexal
Very cool to see python used in production and something hosted on GCE for a
change. And score another win for hash tables. What happens in the event the
instance holding the in memory table goes down?

